# Teich mit Bachwasser



## Denis666 (16. Apr. 2020)

Hallo ich bräuchte mal eure Hilfe und zwar geht es um ein alten Forellenzuchtteich. D.h. er bekommt dauerhaft frisch Wasser Kann man daraus ein Schwimmgartenteich gestalten mit Fischen?


----------



## Haggard (16. Apr. 2020)

Naja, Folie und Filter sind bei dauerhaftem Fischwasserzulauf schonmal überflüssig. Allerdings ist das Wasser sicherlich immer kühl, sonst hätte man keine Forellen halten können. Wurde die Temperatur mal im Sommer gemessen ?


----------



## samorai (16. Apr. 2020)

Hallo!
Ist das Rohr der Zulauf?

Wenn ja kann man da eine Menge mit veranstalten.
Für Forelle etwas zu wenig, für Teich genau richtig.
Ist der Wasser Eintrag immer gleich, Sommer wie Winter?


----------



## Denis666 (17. Apr. 2020)

Anhang anzeigen 214835 Anhang anzeigen 214836


----------



## Denis666 (17. Apr. 2020)

Morgen ja das Rohr ist der Zulauf. Forellen wollen wir nicht. Meine Frage ist auch noch ob ich ein Filter einsetzen muss. Und das Wasser ist immer die gleiche Menge ich kann das regulieren.


----------



## jolantha (17. Apr. 2020)

Hallo Dennis,
auf dem ersten Bild sieht das so aus, als wenn da Bretter liegen, die kleinen, reingefallenen Tieren als Ausstiegshilfe dienen könnten.
auf dem zweiten Bild sind sie weg. Könntest Du sowas wieder reinlegen ?


----------



## samorai (17. Apr. 2020)

Tja, wie sieht es denn optisch aus im Teich und wo würde dann ein Filter zum stehen kommen?
Temperatur und Wasser Werte sind für die Filter Frage nicht ohne, schließlich muss man wissen wo man eine Verbesserung ansetzt oder kann man sich das sparen?


----------



## Sternie (17. Apr. 2020)

jolantha schrieb:


> Hallo Dennis,
> auf dem ersten Bild sieht das so aus, als wenn da Bretter liegen, die kleinen, reingefallenen Tieren als Ausstiegshilfe dienen könnten.
> auf dem zweiten Bild sind sie weg.


Wenn du genau hinsiehst, erkennt man eine Schubkarre am oberen Ende der Bretter. Die dienten wohl nur als Fahrweg für die Schubkarre zum entschlammen.


----------



## Denis666 (18. Apr. 2020)

Morgen 
jolantha sternie hat recht der Teich ist lehr weil ich den erst mal gereinigt habe. Samorai ich will den ganzen Teich mit Folie und so eine art Grob Vlies auslegen und dann mit Spritzbeton Alles ab dichten. Da wo das Rohr raus schaut soll ein Wasserfall entstehen allerdings habe ich noch das Problem das ich eine Quelle im Teich Boden habe. Wenn da ein Filter hin sollte würde ich am liebsten ein Naturfilter bauen Weil da kein Strom zur Verfügung steht.
    Roter Strich soll eine Mauer werden um den Naturfelder anzulegen und der Blaue und Grüne strich da ist die quelle.


----------



## samorai (18. Apr. 2020)

Denis666 schrieb:


> Blaue und Grüne strich da ist die quelle.


Das ist direkt der Anfang der Quelle?
Wenn ja, ist ein Filter unnötig.

Nimm doch bitte mal ein Thermometer in die Hand und mess mal die Temperatur. 
Pflanzen brauchen auch etwas Wärme um sich zu entfalten.


----------



## Denis666 (18. Apr. 2020)

Ja mache ich ich gehe später hin und mache dann auch bessere Bilder.


----------



## Denis666 (18. Apr. 2020)

Also Wassertemperatur war heute Morgen 10° heute Nachmittag 13° Sorry konnte keine Bilder machen Akku war lehr aber versprochen ich mach noch.


----------



## samorai (18. Apr. 2020)

Denis666 schrieb:


> heute Morgen 10° heute Nachmittag 13° Sorry k



Die sind ja okay. Haette die kälter eingeschätzt.
Trotzdem nutzt dir der Pflanzen Filter nichts über der Quelle wo eigentlich sauberes Wasser ankommt, oder ist dem nicht so?
Wie ist es am Rand entlang eventuell Körbe + Einhänger.
Aber das kannst du selbst herausfinden.


----------



## Denis666 (18. Apr. 2020)

Ich dachte auch das es kälter wär ich dachte auch schon an Körbe oder Vorsprünge wo ich bepflanzen kann. Nun noch mal zur wann auf Bild 1 die Linke wand ist aus Holz die würde ich betonieren. Was denkst du?


----------



## samorai (18. Apr. 2020)

Und Folie?
Beton mit Armierungsgewebe?
Dann alles bzw alle Wände sonst wird es Risse geben. 
Wenn du nur eine Wand mit Beton machst wird die dicht sein könnte aber am Ende und Anfang zu Setzungsrisse führen.


----------



## jolantha (19. Apr. 2020)

Sternie schrieb:


> Die dienten wohl nur als Fahrweg für die Schubkarre


Schade, ich dachte es sei auch ein Ausstieg für reingeplumpste Tiere, sollte man nämlich immer haben


----------



## Denis666 (19. Apr. 2020)

Hey ich verlege erst eine Verbundmatte und auf die trage ich Beton auf. Und jolantha es werden genügend Ausstiegsmöglichkeiten sein.


----------

